# The Pope rehabilitates that "heretic" Luther!



## mvdm (Apr 17, 2008)

Clever political move by the Pope. Some evangelicals might think it's time to return to Rome.

Is the Pope Catholic? Now he plans to rehabilitate 'heretic' Martin Luther | the Daily Mail


----------



## Ivan (Apr 17, 2008)

Awww, isn't that sweet?! I can feel the love!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f34/pope-benedict-martin-luther-30157/


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 17, 2008)

*Luther on the Pope*

Luther said:

"If the Pope will throw away his crown and descend from his throne and primacy, and confess that he has erred, has destroyed the church, and poured out innocent blood, then we wil recieve him into the church, otherwise, we must regard him as Antichrist." 

And then he said,


"This one thing preserve when I am dead, namely, hatred towards the Roman Pontiff."

I DON'T THINK LUTHER WANTS TO BE REHABILITATED!!!

(Just a guess!)


----------



## SolaGratia (Apr 17, 2008)

Article, "Vatican insiders say the 80-year-old Pope - himself born in Germany - will argue that his countryman was not a heretic after all."

First we (Confessional Protestants, Reformed, Luteran, etc.) were heretics, then separated brothers, and now soon to be brothers. But the RC Church tells us that they never change.


----------



## hollandmin (Apr 17, 2008)

I think it has more to do with money than anything else.

Bring the Lutherans closer to the RCC and perhaps they might get some converts. Lord knows that Rome isn't getting many Epicopailians anymore.

Just my


----------



## bookslover (Apr 17, 2008)

mvdm said:


> Clever political move by the Pope. Some evangelicals might think it's time to return to Rome.
> 
> Is the Pope Catholic? Now he plans to rehabilitate 'heretic' Martin Luther | the Daily Mail



I'm sure there's a lot less there than meets the eye. The Roman Catholic Church is just continuing its long-standing campaign to unite all Christians - under its banner!

Sorry, no sale...


----------



## TimV (Apr 17, 2008)

You've got to hand it to them, though. They've kept at least a modicum of discipline for centuries, and what's happened to some of "our" denominations? I was just discussing every one's favorite Bishop of Durham with a Pastor I met with in Irvine today, and I told him about Wright's justification for rejecting the RC Father Kasper's speech to the House of Bishops when he called for continuing the status quo that women can't be Bishops. Bishop Wright co-authored the official response, which was that yes, it's good an proper for women to be Bishops.

So now we have one of the most conservative Bishops in the COE slamming Rome for not ordaining women Bishops. 

Wow. At this rate the RC church will be a better choice for many people than some Protestant churches.

Now that is, I think, even more sad than pathetic.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 18, 2008)

mvdm said:


> Clever political move by the Pope. Some evangelicals might think it's time to return to Rome.


Speaking of returning to Rome, when's his flight leave?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 18, 2008)

blhowes said:


> mvdm said:
> 
> 
> > Clever political move by the Pope. Some evangelicals might think it's time to return to Rome.
> ...



Bob -- Here is his schedule for the rest of the trip:

Friday, 10:45 a.m.

The pope will address the United Nations after an early morning flight to New York.

Friday, 6 p.m.

On Benedict's way to an ecumenical prayer service, he will make an informal, 20-minute visit to the Park East Synagogue. He will continue to the prayer service with leaders from other Christian denominations at St. Joseph's Church, founded by German Catholics, in Manhattan.

Saturday, 9:15 a.m.

Mass for priests, deacons and members of religious orders at St. Patrick's Cathedral in Manhattan.

Saturday, 4:30 p.m.

The pope will meet with young Catholics, including 50 with a range of disabilities, at St. Joseph's Seminary in Yonkers, N.Y. He also will speak at a rally/prayer service for young people, including seminarians.

Sunday, 9:30 a.m.

The pope will visit Ground Zero, the site of the Sept. 11, 2001, attack at the World Trade Center.

Sunday, 2:30 p.m.

Mass at Yankee Stadium.

Sunday, 8 p.m.

The pope leaves JFK International Airport for Rome.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Sunday, 8 p.m.
> 
> The pope leaves JFK International Airport for Rome.


----------



## BertMulder (Apr 18, 2008)

When is he gonna revoke the decisions of the Council of Trent?

As a reformed believer, that is the important one...

Oh, and read the whole article, including this juicy little tidbit in the end:



> This week Muslim scholars met Vatican officials at the Council for Inter-Religious Dialogue in Rome to begin laying the groundwork for a meeting between the Pope and leading Muslims at Castelgandolfo.
> 
> Pope Benedict has been accused of describing Islam as inherently violent and irrational in a 2006 speech at Regensburg University.




Afraid (no, I suppose, in a certain sense, happy to say), that the Council of Trent will stand...


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't say that the pope's visit has brought out the best of the Puritan Board voices. I'll be happy when this catharsis is over. I still see the RCC as a wayward whore of a mother and I pray that there can someday be a revival within her.

I can't join in with the hysterical bashing but I will give you Mr. Paisley who did it more boldly than any other man I've heard (who wasn't burned later at the stake, that is.)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=AoCU6Clpkxk]YouTube - Ian Paisley denounces the Pope[/ame]


----------



## etexas (Apr 18, 2008)

blhowes said:


> mvdm said:
> 
> 
> > Clever political move by the Pope. Some evangelicals might think it's time to return to Rome.
> ...



 Good one! Head back to Rome Harlot Priest King. Your "upkeep" is rather expensive.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 18, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Luther said:
> 
> "If the Pope will throw away his crown and descend from his throne and primacy, and confess that he has erred, has destroyed the church, and poured out innocent blood, then we wil recieve him into the church, otherwise, we must regard him as Antichrist."
> 
> ...



Amen, brother. I stand with Luther on this quote. We will one day see the anti-Christ and his crown cast into the lake of fire.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 18, 2008)

BertMulder said:


> When is he gonna revoke the decisions of the Council of Trent?
> 
> As a reformed believer, that is the important one...
> 
> ...




The Roman cult will never change. Rome believes that she cannot be reformed, for she is the "true church." As long as Trent remains the official statement of denying salvation by grace alone, she will remain in error.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 18, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Awww, isn't that sweet?! I can feel the love!


----------



## Stephen (Apr 18, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I can't say that the pope's visit has brought out the best of the Puritan Board voices. I'll be happy when this catharsis is over. I still see the RCC as a wayward whore of a mother and I pray that there can someday be a revival within her.
> 
> I can't join in with the hysterical bashing but I will give you Mr. Paisley who did it more boldly than any other man I've heard (who wasn't burned later at the stake, that is.)
> 
> YouTube - Ian Paisley denounces the Pope



I do not agree with all of this man's theology, but I love him as a brother and stand with him in his opposition to Rome. He has received much false press coverage in the U.S., but if you listened to the last of the video he represented Roman Catholics fairly as an member of British Parliament. He would often go to the homes of grieving Roman Catholics, who lost a family member to the war in N. Ireland, and minister to them. He despises the papacy and its false system, but shows compassion to Roman Catholics.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 18, 2008)

etexas said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > mvdm said:
> ...


 
May your plane be on schedule and may the door not hit you on your way out.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 19, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Awww, isn't that sweet?! I can feel the love!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 19, 2008)

I had one last beer with Joe last night and at the end of the evening I said, "So, I bet you're looking forward to getting back to the Vat cave", (that's what we call the vatican.

He smiled and looked down at his ruby red shoes, clicked the heals together 3 times and said, "There's no place like Rome, there's no place like Rome, there's no place like Rome."


----------



## Ivan (Apr 19, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I had one last beer with Joe last night and at the end of the evening I said, "So, I bet you're looking forward to getting back to the Vat cave", (that's what we call the vatican.
> 
> He smiled and looked down at his ruby red shoes, clicked the heals together 3 times and said, "There's no place like Rome, there's no place like Rome, there's no place like Rome."



Was Toto with him?


----------

